# My setup



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

Mazzer mini and fracino cherub:

http://tinypic.com/r/bijp1v/7


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Looks like a nice coffee corner.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

What a great setup you have there.

How do you find the Fracino Cherub? I was very tempted by such a machine, and I know one or two others are thinking of upgrading to that machine.


----------



## Edward (Sep 21, 2010)

Hi BI - sorry for the late reply. VERY late reply lol.

I like the Cherub a lot. I used to have a Gaggia classic and found the low boiler capacity a bit of a problem. It's a very dependable mid-range machine. Very worth it.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Shiny! Good size machine.


----------



## chimpsinties (Jun 13, 2011)

I like the look of that one a lot


----------



## CoffeeCrazy (May 10, 2011)

That´s a nice one! definitely a good size machine.


----------

